# Basic studio lighting set up?



## wanderinggypsy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to set up a small studio in my basement. I will mainly be doing baby/maternity portraits.I want to make sure that I purchase adequate lighting from the start, but I of course do not want to go nuts and spend way more than I have to. hat are your recommendations for a studio lighting set up that will not fall short,but perhaps strill has room for later expansion/improvement?

Thanks, your collective insights are appreciated.


----------



## littlesandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Just starting out I'd get a strobe (an alienbee perhaps?) and a soft box not to mention wireless commanders/triggers (alienbee offers a great set)


----------



## ghache (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a basement studio and this is what i got.

1 OPUS L150 with an umbrella/stand kit. 
2 sb-600 with tripods (i use them as background light, backligtning, fill light)
1 small softbox that i use on my sb-600s

1 background stand with 1 white and 1 black 9 feet background.
optical triggers
wireless radio triggers
1 large reflector (bought a 5 $ large white plastic cardboard sheet)


----------



## Brooksphotographs (Jun 2, 2010)

littlesandra said:


> Just starting out I'd get a strobe (an alienbee perhaps?) and a soft box not to mention wireless commanders/triggers (alienbee offers a great set)



   Alien Bees make a great product.  I have owned several over the years.  A B400 is a great starting strobe.  If you have the extra $50.00 get the B800.  As for the wireless setup you can use your onboard flash to trip the AlienBees.  This will save you close to a $100 bucks.


----------



## DanEitreim (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree that Alien Bees are great lights. Actually ANY lights from White Lightning are really easy to work with and top quality.

You can almost always find them for sale on Craig's list. There are some real bargains to be had. I'd go that route at first. 

Keep in mind that a light source doesn't HAVE to be a strobe! I remember seeing a video from the late Dean Collins that had one strobe and through the judicious use of reflectors and mirrors he wound up with a five light set.


----------

